
Adblock Plus Is Launching an Ad Exchange - gexos
http://www.wsj.com/articles/adblock-plus-is-launching-an-ad-exchange-1473768022
======
gexos
So AdBlock plus now sells advertisements.

I have no problem watching ads on legitimate sites and generally I'm avoiding
sites with many ads even if the content is legit.

I understand that some ads must exist for good known reasons, but the way that
adblock tries to monetize the whole thing, is something I don't like.

